# Alvin's Recovery



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

This was the first night he was home. He had to have dinner so that he could take his meds. My dad bought a couple of cans of wet food, but Alvin couldn't get up to eat them because he was still coming out of the anesthetic. I spread some paper towels in his cone so it wouldn't get messy and spoon fed him a few of the chunks out of the can.










Alvin wouldn't sleep in any of his beds while wearing the cone. I think this is because they are in corners or up against walls and he couldn't maneuver into them well. On Friday morning he tried to go out his dog door, which he couldn't do in the cone, so I took him out in the front yard. He wandered from bush to bush, but was only capable of bumping into them. He finally just shut down, standing perfectly still in the middle of the yard and whining quietly. I took the cone off and he made for the nearest bush...peed like a racehorse. 

The emergency vet gives him a new color of bandage every day when he goes in to get his dressings changed. We call them his party hats, but he is not having good times.










My minister stopped by today to check in on us. His wife sent a jar full of enormous sunflowers and a huge bucket of roses. I kept the sunflowers all together, but I split the roses up so I could have some in every room.

Sunflowers in the living room










Roses in the dining room










-MORE-


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Roses in the living room










Roses in the bedroom










Today's color was pink and the jokester who changed Alvin's dressing drew his right ear onto the bandage. I totally cracked up when he came walking out.










Alvin went for a walk today. Half a block out and half a block back, then he took the world's longest nap. He's nowhere near back to normal, but wanting to take a walk at all is definite progress. He also did all his tricks for my minister, who howled with laughter at Alvin's version of dancing. When Alvin's feeling a little better, I'll get his dance routine on video for you all.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Poor Alvin! I hope he feels back to normal soon! By the way the ear on the pink bandage is hilarious!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Aww... poor guy, that's so sad. It is going to take time, but hopefully he'll make a full recovery.. and you better get that dancin' on film!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

The poor sweetheart.  Small steps . . . he'll keep getting better. Glad he enjoyed his short walk! And yes, we definitely want to see video.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope he continues to get better... he's such a cutie...
Nessa


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

FB glad to hear that Alvin is on the way to feeling better. 

How are you doing? You healing too?

I'm picturing Alvin dancing... Can't wait to see that video.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I must have missed a post. What happened to you and Alvin?  I'm glad he is healing up nicely.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Speedy recovery, Alvin! <Hugs!!>


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I love his party hats! Especially the pink one with the ear. Wishing you and Alvin all the best!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

I am glad he's healing alright. He's a cutie pie in his hats. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Aww poor thing, I'm glad he's getting better, slowly but surely. 



alphadoginthehouse said:


> I must have missed a post. What happened to you and Alvin? :


http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/59372-alvin-i-hurt.html


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

hbowen87 said:


> Aww poor thing, I'm glad he's getting better, slowly but surely.
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/59372-alvin-i-hurt.html


Thanks! I read part of the other but didn't go all the way to the beginning. I'm so glad Alvin is doing better. And you too Fille...that must have been so frightening for you.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for linking to the original story, hbowen. Today was my first day of faculty meetings before school starts, so I wasn't able to get online. 



Renoman said:


> I'm picturing Alvin dancing... Can't wait to see that video.


You can't picture it because he's a terrible dancer, lol. He clomps around like moose!

I'm feeling a little better, too. Some of my anxiety over the dog fight has turned into anxiety about school starting on Thursday, but that's anxiety I have every year, so I can handle it. My mom dogsat for me while I was at work today...AND did some housecleaning while she was here. The best mom ever!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

FilleBelle - I really am sorry to read about you and Alvin. I got into the thread when you were talking about "alternative" ways to stop a dog fight  and never got past those posts. 

I really do hope that you and Alvin come out of this ok. He does look quite dashing in his "hats" of different colors. Does he still have to wear his cone?

Butch & Roxxy are sending healing vibes to Alvin; I'm sending my best wishes to both of you.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that Alvin and YOU are doing so much better. Alvin looks so stinking cute with his head all wrapped up like that. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it either. Though I wouldn't be able to tell anything from photo's. ha ha 

I too cannot wait to see a video of Alvin doing the dance of "The new man" when he is feeling better. 

The flowers are beautiful. How kind of people to send them for you. More often then not, people don't seem to understand our anxiety over our dogs.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so glad that Alvin is doing better!!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> FilleBelle - I really am sorry to read about you and Alvin. I got into the thread when you were talking about "alternative" ways to stop a dog fight  and never got past those posts.
> 
> I really do hope that you and Alvin come out of this ok. He does look quite dashing in his "hats" of different colors. Does he still have to wear his cone?
> 
> Butch & Roxxy are sending healing vibes to Alvin; I'm sending my best wishes to both of you.


He hasn't had to wear the cone again because someone has been home with him ALL THE TIME since the fight. Talk about spoiled...  I'm a teacher and I don't have students until Thursday, so it's primarily been me, but when I had to go to meetings today, my mom watched him, and when I needed to run some errands yesterday, my dad did. He has a Comfy Cone coming tomorrow, at which point I will feel better about leaving him home alone with the cone on because I think he will be more comfortable and less freaked out. Still, he can't stay home alone TOO long because he has to wear the cone when he isn't supervised and he can't use the dog door when he's in the cone. Normally in a situation like this I would take him to my parents' so my mom could watch him from the comfort of her own home, but I think he's been stressed enough lately without also taking him to someone else's house to recover.



Inga said:


> I am so glad to hear that Alvin and YOU are doing so much better. Alvin looks so stinking cute with his head all wrapped up like that. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it either. Though I wouldn't be able to tell anything from photo's. ha ha
> 
> I too cannot wait to see a video of Alvin doing the dance of "The new man" when he is feeling better.
> 
> The flowers are beautiful. How kind of people to send them for you. More often then not, people don't seem to understand our anxiety over our dogs.


The bandage itself doesn't seem to bother him, but the stuff under it must be starting to heal because he shakes his head a lot. Sometimes I catch him trying to reach a foot up to scratch himself and I have to intervene. He looks bewildered when I won't let him...I've never stopped him from scratching before! I am SUCH an irrational human being!

There have been a select few who have actually seemed to understand how really horrible the fight was. People know that dogs have scuffles all the time. Sometimes they even sound scary. But this actually WAS scary. And soundless, actually. I don't know if that's always true of serious dog fights, but this one was eerily silent. The dogs weren't growling or barking...Patrick was just quietly tearing at Alvin and Alvin was crying. Very creepy stuff.

OMG...I'm sorry this is so long.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I know what you mean about only few people understanding such things FilleBelle. When I told people at work that Oliver might be needing a surgery that would cost $3,800. they thought I was nuts. Most made comments like "you could get 5 different new dogs for that price" They would NEVER pay to save a dog. If they knew how much I already had into him, they would hang me.  He is worth every penny and more. There are no NEW dogs that I want if it means saying goodbye to my dear friend Oliver.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Hi Fille,
I just finished catching up on this and the other thread. I'm so sorry to hear about this whole incident. Glad to hear you are all healing up, poor Alvin Conehead!
Take care.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> There have been a select few who have actually seemed to understand how really horrible the fight was. People know that dogs have scuffles all the time. Sometimes they even sound scary. But this actually WAS scary. And soundless, actually. I don't know if that's always true of serious dog fights, but this one was eerily silent. The dogs weren't growling or barking...Patrick was just quietly tearing at Alvin and Alvin was crying. Very creepy stuff.


I've heard that serious dog fights are nearly silent. I imagine that seeing something like that would change the way that you feel when you meet new dogs forever. I hope that you are able to regain your trust and sense of security with new dogs (if you have lost that to some extent).


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Lots of hugs from Me and Tiberius FB. I hope you both get well soon!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

canteloupe said:


> I've heard that serious dog fights are nearly silent. I imagine that seeing something like that would change the way that you feel when you meet new dogs forever. I hope that you are able to regain your trust and sense of security with new dogs (if you have lost that to some extent).


This is part of what makes me so sad about this incident. I have always, even as a little kid, felt very easy around dogs. Right at this moment, though, I feel a vague suspicion about all of them, sometimes even Alvin. Not fear, really...there's just this concrete knowledge (as opposed to an abstract theory) now that any dog, no matter how wonderful, could suddenly turn into a really scary animal without apparent provocation. 

On a brighter note, your signature always makes me laugh, Dunixi!

Alvin also looks especially funny in his party hat tonight. First of all, it's purple. They also took his right ear out, so he has tiny black dog ears sticking out of his purple hat at funky angles. I'm going to starve to death if I don't eat, though, so pictures will have to wait.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Glad my signature can do something good.  A little laughter right now is good. It'll take time and you'll feel better. You'll always be a bit cautious, but you'll be better.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> There have been a select few who have actually seemed to understand how really horrible the fight was. People know that dogs have scuffles all the time. Sometimes they even sound scary. But this actually WAS scary. And soundless, actually. I don't know if that's always true of serious dog fights, but this one was eerily silent. The dogs weren't growling or barking...Patrick was just quietly tearing at Alvin and Alvin was crying. Very creepy stuff.
> 
> OMG...I'm sorry this is so long.


Just reading about it made me shudder...poor Alvin. 

The flowers are beautiful.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Oh Alvin!!!!! Caitlin these photos break my heart... I just want to cry thinking of your beautiful boy being hurt. What a sweetheart he is... you are obviously taking such wonderful care of him.

Thank you for the PM... we will just have to watch our dogs (and ourselves) recover together.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

NOTE: Thanks, Nekomi. Photobucket is doing maintenance, so I'm having trouble posting the pictures. I deleted and started over. Hopefully it works this time.

I've been off the grid for a few days because my laptop (and only computer) was fried last weekend. I hadn't left Alvin alone pretty much at all since the fight...either me or one of my parents stayed with him so he wouldn't have to wear his cone. Last Sunday, though, my mom and dad invited me to go to lunch with them when they were done at church and I said yes. I popped Alvin in his collar and left him at home while the three of us went to a restaurant very near my house. I was gone for about an hour.

Best I can figure, Alvin was having difficulty maneuvering because of the cone. He apparently bumped into the dining table, shoving it across the floor and upsetting the vase of get-well flowers that you can view a few posts up. The vase toppled, splashing water all over my latop, which was also on the table. Elevated off the surface on a stand, mind you, but it still got wet enough to stop functioning.

Talk about irony...my laptop destroyed by my injured dog and his sympathy flowers.

At any rate, here's Alvin on the first day after the fight that I was able to see both of his ears. The right one was hanging by a small strip of skin and had to be sewn back on, so it was inside the head dressings with a drain for the first week.










These are pictures of his injuries. It's hard to photograph a black dog. The parts with fur are blindingly bright if I use a flash, but if I don't, then you get the slightly fuzzy results you see here.




























-MORE-


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

This one is just so you can get a look at his right ear. He's holding his left pretty normally for him...maybe back just slightly because he's irritated by my taking pictures. The right one is completely limp. It just flaps around on the side of his head.










You can't actually see the worst injuries. One is to the inside of his lip, where the lower layers of skin actually separated from the upper ones, leaving a weird pocket inbetween that had to be sewn shut. The other bad one is inside the torn right ear. There is a puncture wound that starts deep inside the ear and ends under the jaw. They couldn't stitch it because it was too far in. I'm supposed to continue monitoring that one for infection.

Some of his wounds are healed enough for me to touch them, so I've been rubbing pure shea butter on his scabs and scars. He seems relaxed by it and I hope it makes him itch less. It makes me feel good to take care of him.

Thanks for looking. Sorry it's kinda gross.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh bless his soul... 
He's still so handsome and just a sweetheart... what a trooper to be getting through this... YAY ALVIN! 
Nessa


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm glad things are going better for him...sorry about your laptop tho! Just keep lovin on ol Alvin and he will be better before you know it.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

He's such a love - so good to see him doing better!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Poor Alvin has gone through his share and then some.  It sure speaks to the content of his character to have him make it through all this and still remain the sweet boy he is. Hopefully he will continue to improve and his little ear will get back to being normal. Is he completely finished wearing the cone of shame? 

I bet he is really enjoying all of the extra loving.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Poor poor boy. I just want to hug him.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Oh poor Alvin. Now that all the pictures have loaded... poor, poor baby. I wish I could give him a huge hug through the screen...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hope Alvin gets better soon! ::hugs::


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Poor guy. The pics make me sad, but at the same time, he is such a trooper. Is he going for walks at all? How does he do on them?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

So glad he has you.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Droopy ear or not.. he'll always be the Handsome!!! 

Glad he's doing so much better. Glad you're doing better too.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

So glad to hear Alvin is healing up well. I know the serious dogfights can be terribly scary, I'm sorry you and Alvin had to experience one


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Omy. Poor boyo. 
Those are certainly pretty serious wounds...I'm so sad for him but glad he is healing up. 
Sending some Reiki your way Alvin!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Glad to hear he is improving, seeing those pictures, Im just so sorry he had to go through something like this...


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Inga said:


> Poor Alvin has gone through his share and then some.  It sure speaks to the content of his character to have him make it through all this and still remain the sweet boy he is. Hopefully he will continue to improve and his little ear will get back to being normal. Is he completely finished wearing the cone of shame?
> 
> I bet he is really enjoying all of the extra loving.


He us done with the cone of shame. He hardly had to wear it at all, though, because my parents took over as babysitters when I went back to work last week. My mom came to my house at 7am and stayed until I got home at 4pm, just so he wouldn't have to be alone in the collar. Seriously, talk about spoiled...

His attitude has been very healing for me. You know dogs...he's pretty much over the whole thing. He isn't afraid of my parents' house (where the fight happened), he isn't shy of me petting his head or neck. He's happy to hang out with me and doesn't seem to hold a grudge. It helps keep me from feeling guilty and sad when I see that he doesn't feel any of those things.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I hope that Alvin's attitude flows over to you. He is always going to love you...he is, after all, Alvin the One Eyed Wonder Dog!


----------

